# How do I enable wireless capability manually?



## Amernt (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi so as you know I had problems setting up a wireless network a while back, and after following an advice from someone else I rebooted the system but to no avail. So i clicked a "diagnose the problem" button which stated that I needed to enable a wireless capability on my labtop. Some answers I got from Google was to press the Fn button followed by F2, but the problem is my labtop keyboard broke 2 years ago and I'm using a usb keyboard right now. So does anyone know how do I enable the wireless capability manually then. My operating system is windows vista and the model number is R400-MP22A3. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Click start and in the search box type ncpa.cpl and now right click your wireless icon and select enable.


----------



## Amernt (Oct 17, 2009)

I tried that and it said something about not being connected, but I'm pretty sure that it came with a wireless capability.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

O.K. we are closer.

Right click the wireless icon in your taskbar and select view available wireless networks, now finally connect to your network (SSID).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Buy a new keyboard?


----------



## Amernt (Oct 17, 2009)

There isnt any available networks, and that is probably because my wireless router isn't sending any signals, and I followed all the instructions on the manual. Has this got something to do with my ip address of DNS or anything. Sorry I'm an ignomarus about computer stuff.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

You will need the manual for your router which can be downloaded from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## Amernt (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright so I reset the entire router and installed it from start. There shouldnt be any problem now but yet again my labtop detect any wireless network. I clicked on this "diagnose why windows cannot detect any additional networks" and this message stating that I need to enable wireless capability appeared. But I already did. And another question would be that I only have one labtop in my home without any additional desktop computers, is it required to set up a wireless network? Thanks.


----------

